# Someone has taken down North Korea's Internet access today...



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

LOL I didn't think Obama had it in him.... I guess they called Lil Kim's bluff. Unless this is the Chinese trying to start a war with the U.S. and North Korea.

North Korea is suffering a complete internet outage


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm... they must be doing an upgrade from 33.3 kbit/s to 56 kbit/s.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

North Korea has internet?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

thats awesome


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah it is unfortunate, it looks like BOTH of North Korea's computers are down. They reported last hearing "Do you want to play a game?" before their internet shut down.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

TRS80 or TI99 ?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

.....


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> LOL I didn't think Obama had it in him.... I guess they called Lil Kim's bluff. Unless this is the Chinese trying to start a war with the U.S. and North Korea.
> 
> North Korea is suffering a complete internet outage


It wasn't done by Obama. It was done by the Screen Actor's Guild.


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I sure hope it was us!!!!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

cobracon2 said:


> I sure hope it was us!!!!


It will be funnier if they crashed their own servers/switches trying to hit us.
You can only go so far with Windows 3.1


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Last I knew the North Koreans were using Red Star Linux lol Something they made to control what people there can see. Windows 3.11 would probably be an upgrade!!!!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like there floppy disc flopped!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Actually they're saying it probably wasn't US government sponsored. Not sophisticated enough and not hard enough to be US government sponsored. Instead they think one of our home grown teenage hackers is pissed that he didn't get to see the movie and is "spamming" N. Korea's 4 internet servers. ( the US has over 130,000 internet servers).

I'd like to buy that hacking kid a beer!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm trying hard not to smile, it's not working. I'm still smiling. Yet in the back of my mind is the question as to who shut it down. Did NK shut their own system down, maybe fearing reprisals, or did somebody else say enough and pulled the plug. Either way it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sure it is not someone other than Obama? There are a lot of very talented people out there that are very unhappy with NK right now


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Sure it is not someone other than Obama? There are a lot of very talented people out there that are very unhappy with NK right now


It is certainly possible. If I were Obama I would task some drones to airdrop copies of "the interview" into the general populace of NK and watch anarchy ensue.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Maybe they did it to themselves. Someone plugged in an unauthorized router that is flapping? Lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

North Korea's 486SX processors, 1X DVD ROM drives, 3.5" Floppies and their Tape backup systems can not be silenced! Beautiful Leader is the Alpha and the Omega you Capitalists Pigs!


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

A quote from fox news"

Another Internet technology service, Arbor Networks, which protects companies against hacker attacks, said its monitoring detected denial-of-service attacks aimed at North Korea's infrastructure starting Saturday and persisting Monday. Such attacks transmit so much spurious data traffic to Internet equipment that it becomes overwhelmed, until the attacks stop or the spurious traffic can be filtered and discarded to allow normal connections to resume.


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry for the double post, but if anyone wants to know what they are running over there. Here is a link: Downloads » Opening Up North Korea

If you run it, do so in a virtual machine with no internet or network enabled, unless you know what you are doing.

Here is a great quote: "When it reappeared, the main North Korean news website said Kim Jong-un had been visiting a catfish farm" hahahahahahaha


----------

